# Thread Closed



## mobile_sensei (Jun 8, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: Other

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Carrier:: N/A

Optional:: Themed

Requires Root:: No

Optional:: Smali Edits

Source:: 
*Mods, please close this thread, app is no longer supported, Thank you.*


----------

